# Landscape lens suggestions for 60D



## Moly (Jun 2, 2016)

I recently returned to the hobby after having been away for far too long. I bought a s/h 60D for a knockdown price and put it to work with my old lenses I'd been using with my previous DSLR, one of the original Digital Rebels.

I currently own the old kit lens EF-S 18-55 f3.5-5.6 and the EF-S 55-250 f4-5.6 IS II from my days of using the 300D.

I just bought the Sigma 50mm f2.8 EX DG Macro for macro work (unsurprisingly), again second hand, and am now looking to expand my arsenal cost effectively to help out my *landscape photography*. Cost effectiveness is an important point here as I will probably progress on to a full frame body at some point and I don't want to "waste" cash unneccesarily on EF-S lenses.

So what I'm looking at are the two pancake lenses by Canon, the 24mm or 40mm f2.8 STM, the EF 50mm f1.8 STM or even the EF-S 10-18mm f4.5-5.6 IS STM Zoom. Are there any Sigma or Tamron lenses I should be considering?

Any suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## weepete (Jun 2, 2016)

Canon EF 16-35mm f4 L is a nice lanscape lens that will work on a full frame camera as well.

As for the pancakes they are tempting (who doesn't like pancakes?!! ) but out of the two I'd pick the 24mm over the 40mm seeing as you already have a 50mm. I shoot a lot more down at 20-28mm (or even wider for me ) than I do at 40-50mm.

The Canon EFS 10-18mm STM looks like a decent lens, as you know won't work on a full frame though a pretty decent choice if you want those ultrawide focal lengths on a crop sensor camera.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 2, 2016)

Consider the 17-40L?


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 5, 2016)

Canon 10-18 ($200 used) or look at *refurbished*


----------



## OGsPhotography (Jun 5, 2016)

I concur. 

You can always run two cameras when you upgrade to FF. EFs lens in one kit wide angle ( and any lens you wish to keel for the 60D) and a zoom or tele EF kit on the FF. Thats my plan!

Good luck. Its an awesome lens (10-18).


----------

